# 2TB internal HDD



## happy17292 (Jul 30, 2013)

I am looking for a 2TB internal HDD for use as primary [OS, games] HDD. max budget is 6.5k

i've found these:

1.Seagate Barracuda (ST2000DM001)  
[many flipkart users complained about DOA, faulty disks maybe due to bad packing of FK]

Seagate Barracuda 2 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (ST2000DM001) - Seagate: Flipkart.com

2. Seagate SV35 (ST2000VX000)   [Its a 24X7 video Surveillance drive, so maybe more reliable?]

Seagate (ST2000VX000) Internal Hard Drive (2TB) - Buy Computer Components @ Best Price | Snapdeal


i googled and found this for comparision between barracuda ST2000DM001 and SV35 ST2000VX000
*www.hardwareluxx.com/index.p...ndup-12-hdds-with-2-tb-capacity.html?start=14


Which one should i go for?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 30, 2013)

Id say go for WD because of their good warranty and service.. Avoid WD greens and make sure you buy an original Drive by checking it thoroughly .. (yeah some shops sell duplicates)


----------



## happy17292 (Aug 2, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Id say go for WD because of their good warranty and service.. Avoid WD greens and make sure you buy an original Drive by checking it thoroughly .. (yeah some shops sell duplicates)



I always prefer WD. But the problem is 2TB black is out of my budget and Green is too slow. There is no 2TB Blue model available anywhere. Thats why i had to look for a seagate drive


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 3, 2013)

^^You are right in aspect of WD Green too slow for OS. I dont want to say but i dont trust seagate so never bought it.
My only suggestion is you buy WD green for now, save some money for 120 GB SSD  for a later date and you will be happy for atleast 4-5 years.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2013)

I would strongly suggest you to keep away from Segate. Their ASS is pathetic.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 24, 2013)

I own 3 2TB Green drives, one WD and two Seagate, unless you personally have or know someone who has faced issues with them, please refrain from misleading anyone. 

Yes, there are quite a few complaints on the forums about them, but that is just a tiny fraction of the many many users who are well satisfied with the drives.

I have downloaded more than 30 TB over the last year and uploaded over 300 TB, so you understand they are used extensively, and I've faced no apparent problems as of such.

Same thing about ASS ,some customers face problems and complaint, and people tend to generalize and criticise the whole system. They both have decent After Sales Service from what I know from my friends.

Unless you're really keen on getting the Black Drive for high speeds, you can safely go for the green drive.


----------

